# Probleme luminosité sous kubuntu



## damien447 (24 Septembre 2011)

Bonsoir je suis sur macbook pro et jai installer en triple boot Kubuntu mais la luminositée est tres tres faible alors que le curseur dans les reglages est a fond... Que puis je faire?


----------

